# My hedgie doesn't want anything to do with me



## dixiedelight94 (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm a new hedgie mom so any tips would be great! I'm learning as I go, I'm gonna tell you a little about me and him and like I said, tips would be appreciated! So I've had my hedgie a 4 days, his name is Splinter. He is almost 2 years old. I got him from a breeder and she didn't tell me too much about him. Honestly, I doubt she handled him or done much with him. Since I've got him home, I've got him set up in a large tote with aspen wood chips, food & water bowls, he has a couple of toys, his little house is currently a little box (I ordered him a pet house thing lol) I feed him Purina chicken & turkey cat food. The breeder said that's what she would feed him. To get him used to my scent, I took one of my shirts and stuck in his pen with him. Since he's been here, he hasn't ate much, a little but not much. I've offered him live meal worms, but he will not take them. He doesn't move much during the day but he is really active at night. Anytime I pick him up, he huffs and puffs at me and rolls up into a ball. I let him sit in my lap and pet his quills from front to back to get him to unroll, he doesn't seem to like that but he unrolls. He still doesn't seem fond of me at all. If he crawls on me, he tries to get away from me and when I try to keep him from running away, he huffs and puffs at me. I know it's only been a few days, but I feel that I need tips from people who have had grumpy hedgehogs and know how to handle them and make them like you. I'm worried about him since he isn't eating much, or if it's stress or what. Tips please? Helpppppp!


----------



## dixiedelight94 (Mar 26, 2017)

Forgot! I spend at least 2-3 hours handling Splinter a day trying to get him used to me and being handled. Also, looking for good treats. He doesn't seem to want to eat meal worms. I really want him to love me as much as I love his grumpy butt! Lol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

He sounds like a perfectly normal hedgehog. They are nocturnal so are most active at night. Most hedg hogs huff and puff when you pick them up. An adult hedgehog often takes longer to adjust to a new home, even months a lot of the time. All you can do is keep handling him every day.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Adding to what Nikki said, he might be an explorer and for that reason he wouldn't just chill with you. You can get a playpen and sit in there with him and let him explore and use you as a jungle gym. 

Remember, hedgehogs are not at all like dogs, they seem grumpy and not friendly but that's just who they are.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Just keep bonding with him. It is going to take a while since he might have been neglected in the past and he is an adult. Know he doesn't hate you, he just isn't comfortable with you handling him yet. You can put him in a snuggle sack on your lap so he is getting used to you, but you don't have to physically handle him and stress him.

For treats, you can try canned mealworms. Some hedgies don't understand that moving things can be eaten. You can also try fruits, veggies, and other bugs like crickets or waxworms. My Poppy really likes unseasoned cooked chicken so you can try that too. There is a sticky in the nutrition section that says what fruits and vegetables are safe. 

The food you have isn't that good. Check out the Beginners Guide for good cat foods sticky which is also in the nutrition section. It is best to mix a couple foods so if your hedgie doesn't eat one, they are getting nutrients from the other and this also provides more balance and variety in their diet. 

Do you have a heating system?
Do you have a light schedule?

Good luck with your new friend!! It is rewarding once you gain their trust! Read through all the sections of the forum and you'll be golden.


----------



## dixiedelight94 (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate it! He seems to be doing a little bit better every day! And I keep my house between 72-78 degrees. I keep the lights on during the day in the room he is in, and then them off at night. Last night was the first night he ate all of his cat food so I'm really happy about that. I'm gonna look into the better cat foods for him since that isn't a good one. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

72 to 78 is a very wide range for hedgies. You need a thermometer in the cage for an accurate reading of the cage and a heating system with a thermostat.


----------



## dixiedelight94 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hedgies need a thermometer in their cage? I didn't know that. I assumed that if the house was above 70 that it was okay. Where would I get one of those?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs need a stable temperature between 74-78F. If the temperature is to low or fluctuates to much it will trigger a hibernation attempt, which can be fatal. This is why a heating set up is recommended.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

I purchased a ZooMed digital thermometer with probe at my local pet store. It is very easy to read the exact temp of Poppy's cage.


----------



## gabbyandhedgie (Mar 28, 2017)

Just try to be patient with him  it took my hedgehog at least a month before I noticed she had warmed up to me. I've had her since late January and even still sometimes she flinches and balls up and huffs if I try to pick her up at first when I haven't handled her for the day yet. They just want to defend themselves and keep themselves safe. I always try to keep in mind that they have bad eyesight and so I think it would scare anybody if a huge blurry figure started moving closer and closer you and trying to touch you! It just shows that it's totally natural for them to be extra cautious. It just takes plenty of time and once they get used to your smell more I bet he'll warm up to you! He's just not all the way there yet. Also I just want to point out, from all the research I've done and videos I've watched, and now my own experience with my hedgie, hedgehogs really dislike being pet on their quills. Even just softly touched there or anything. I sometimes pet my hedgehog there now that she's gotten used to me, and sometimes she'll be okay with it and sometimes she won't. When she spikes up then I know she's not comfortable with me doing that. So I would recommend you dont pet him there as it may be keeping him on edge and unable to relax around you. If anything, I'd wait until he's much more used to you before trying to pet him there


----------



## dixiedelight94 (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you every body! I appreciate the feedback so much! He is warming up slowly to me. He balls up still when I pick him up but is fine after I've got him set down on something. He seems to love to explore and run all over the place so I let him do it. I'd like to get him tame enough to hold him and play with him in my hands totally comfortably


----------

